# DB- Fahrpreisnacherhebung



## Desrupt0r (9. Dezember 2015)

Morgen Forum,

gestern kam eine Mahnung von der DB rein und ich wollte euch mal fragen ob ich da noch etwas machen kann. Handelt sich hier um 69,50€.

Also, erstmal die ganze Vorgeschichte. Ich bin seit demm 01.09 in einer Ausbildung und fahre dort jeden Tag etwa eine Stunde hin und abends wieder heim. Ich kaufe mir am Automat jeden Monat eine Schülermonatsfahrkarte für 135€. Hat auch die ersten 2 Monate super geklappt, kein Kontrolleur hatte damit ein Problem. Am 09.11 wurde ich mal wieder kontrolliert, die Dame hat gesagt das ich mir eine Berechtigungskarte holen muss und bei meinem Betrieb / Schule stempeln lassen muss. Gesagt, getan, gleich nach der Fahrt zum Schalter gelaufen und die Karte geholt und soweit ich konnte ausgefüllt. 

Hatte dann 2 Tage keine Zeit die Karte stempeln zu lassen, am 11.11 kontrolliert mich die gleiche Dame noch einmal, der Stempel hat mir immer noch gefehlt. Sie hat meinen Ausweis verlangt und noch einmal erwähnt das ich die Karte doch bitte stempeln lassen soll. Habe ich am 12.11 dann auch gemacht, da war endlich wieder jemand in der Personalabteilung. 

Naja dann kam gestern eine Mahnung da ich die Rechung nicht bezahlt habe (hätte ich ja irgendwo sehen müssen, hab aber einfach nichts bekommen!).

Gibt es jetzt noch irgend einen Weg wie ich die 70€ umgehen kann? Soll ich da mal anrufen und nachfragen oder ist das eher dumm da ich ja eigentlich 2 Monate unberechtigt mit dem Zug gefahren bin? Aber kein einziger Kontrolleur hat je so eine dumme Berechtigungskarte gewollt, sonst hätte ich das ja schon viel früher erledigen können....

Bitte helft mir!

Gruß, Desrupt0r!


----------



## Cinnayum (9. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du nachweisen kannst, dass die Berechtigung bestand, die vergünstigte Karte zu nutzen, schick die doch da hin.

Bezahlen würde ich der Bahn überhaupt nichts. Das kann man ja freundlich mitteilen.
Eine Mahnung bedeutet auch erst einmal nichts Verbindliches. Sie vertritt lediglich die Meinung der Bahn, dass du noch etwas schuldest.

Wenn du das widerlegst, werden sie davon recht schnell Abstand nehmen.
Zumindest liest sich dein Text so.

Wenn du tatsächlich ohne gültiges Ticket unterwegs warst, und das das "erhöhte Fahrtentgelt" darstellt, sieht es wiederum blöd aus.
Ist aber auch die Frage, ob die Bahn das einklagen würde. Das lohnt sich normalerweise nicht.


----------



## Desrupt0r (9. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Cinnayum, 

danke für deine Antwort! Die BerechtigungsKARTE hatte ich ihn dem Moment nicht, die Berechtigung eine Schülerkarte kaufen /nutzen zu dürfen habe ich aber auf jeden Fall!

Also soll ich denen die Berechtigungs- und Fahrkarte nachträglich noch mal einschicken, und dann lassen die mich in Ruhe? Ich habe leider keine Ahnung an wenn ich mich da wenden soll, der dumme Brief wurde höfflicherweise "völlig automatisch erstellt" und benötigt damit "keine Unterschrift um gültig zu sein -.-". Kann dir das schreiben gerne noch einscannen wenn ich da rechtzeitig dazu komme (ich denke mal frühestens heute Abend um halb 8). 

Das ganze sollte ich bis zum 14.12 bezahlen. Als Drohung steht da unten noch "Bei versäumen der Frist wird der Vorgang ohne erneute Mahnung einem Inkassounternehmen zur Betreibung der Förderung übergeben." Ohje das hört sich irgendwie nicht gut an! 

Meine Vorgehensweise wäre jetzt: Heute Abend da anrufen und eine Adresse herausfinden - Berechtigungsschein und Fahrkarte einscannen - über E-Mail dem Verantwortlichen senden - 70€ "sparen"

Finde ich eh eine Frechheit das die in den 3 Jahren die ich dann zur Ausbildung muss über 4000€ kassieren und man dann noch so eine Schei*e von denen bekommt... naja ist ja irgendwo auch meine Schuld aber trotzdem :I


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Dezember 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Hallo Cinnayum,
> 
> danke für deine Antwort! Die BerechtigungsKARTE hatte ich ihn dem Moment nicht, die Berechtigung eine Schülerkarte kaufen /nutzen zu dürfen habe ich aber auf jeden Fall!
> 
> ...



Also irgendeine Absendeadresse muss ja auf dem Brief draufstehen. Haste das regeln können?
Ja, das mit den Fahrtkosten ist ne ätzende Sache. Hoffe, dass bei der jetzt kommenden Novellierung des Berufsbildungsgesetzes endlich die Fahrtkosten zur Ausbildungsstelle geregelt werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2015)

Heikles Thema:


> *4.1 verbotene oder rechtlich heikle Inhalte*
> Nicht zuletzt wegen möglicher juristischer Konsequenzen für PCGH sind folgende Inhalte komplett verboten:
> 
> 
> Individuelle, auf einen konkreten Sachverhalt bezogene  Rechtsberatung. Allgemeine Hinweise auf gesetzliche Regelungen sind  erlaubt.



Generell hast du dir die meisten Fragen ja selbst beantwortet. Du warst durch die Kontrolle aufgefallen indem du ja kein " gültiges Ticket " / unzureichenden Fahrpreis entrichtet hattest.

Man kann so gesehen ohne sich das Maul zu verbrennen hier nur raten sich mit der passenden Stelle in Verbindung zu setzen um den Sachverhalt zu klären


----------

